# Oculus Rift Anfängerfragen



## PCIT (22. November 2017)

*Oculus Rift Anfängerfragen*

Hallo ich habe seit gestern ne Rift, quasi nur für Project Cars gekauft (läuft auch super) und ein paar Fragen

1. Es kommt vor, dass das Bild "reißt", wenn ich den Kopf bewege. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll, im Spiel selber fällt es eher weniger auf aber wenn ich z.B. dunklen Text auf hellen Grund sehe, da sieht man es extrem. Es sieht dann so aus, als ob ein Teil des Texts "stehen bleiben" würde, während sich der andere Teil bewegt.  Wie kann man das verhindern?

2. Spielt es irgend eine Rolle, welche Auflösung ich im Spiel einstelle? Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen 1280x720 und 1920x1080. Die Rift hat doch eigentlich ne ganz andere Auflösung??

3. Ist es normal, dass ich ausschließlich entweder 45 oder 90 fps habe? Wie kann ich es einstellen, dass ich stabile 45 fps habe, anstatt ein ständiges Hin und Her?

4. Ist es normal, dass die Rift sämtliche USB 3.0 Ports "frisst"? Hab ein Z97 Board und kann weder mein Lenkrad noch mein Headset mehr in USB 3.0 Ports stecken, sie funktionieren einfach nicht (richtig)-


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Oculus Rift Profiantworten*

Ja u.a. Project Cars ist per VR wirklich eine Offenbarung - danach gibt es kein zurück mehr . Nicht ganz einfach allerding, jedenfalls für meine Hardware, die 90 fps zu erreichen oder zu halten.

2. Die Auflösung der Rift wird unabhängig von den Einstellungen im Spiel angezeigt. Also Oculus Software gibt vor, Einstellungen im Spiel irrelevant. 
Kannst allerdings die Pixeldichte erhöhen. Falls ingame Einstellung diesbezüglich nicht vorhanden, dann mit dem externen Oculus Tray Tool möglich. Wirkt wie downsampling.

3. Das liegt an der Option ASW (Asynchron Time Warp). Lässt sich auch über das Tray Tool deaktivieren. 
Fallen die FPS unter 90, setzt ASW ein -> die FPS werden auf 45 begrenzt und eine Zwischenbildberechnung folgt. Bild wirkt dadurch recht flüssig, obwohl die eigentlich erforderlichen 90 fps nicht erreicht werden. 
90 fps sind aber aus meiner Sicht "sauberer". ASW verursacht doch irgendwie schlieren oder sich verdoppelnde Kanten etc. (das könnte für deinen Punkt 1 verantwortlich sein). 
Kannst bei Bedarf mit z.B. MSI Afterburner OSD die FPS auf 45 festsetzen, oder auch mit dem Tray Tool (ASW always on @ fixe 45 fps).

4. Die Rift mag USB 3.0. Nicht selten verwenden Rift Besitzer, erst recht in Verbindung mit dritten Sensor, eine interne USB 3.0 Zusatzkarte. Theoretisch läuft die Rift bzw. der ein oder andere Sensor glaube auch an USB 2.0, kannst du ja mal ausprobieren später. 
Generell würde ich dir jedoch empfehlen, da du noch andere Geräte wie Lenkrad etc. nutzen möchtest, für 20 Euro eine interne 4-Port USB 3.0 einzubauen (z.B. die habe ich). Sicher ist sicher - volle Kraft voraus.

Viel Spaß 

Edit: Nach Oculus Tray Tool mal "ducken" (duckduckgo.de). Muss separat installiert werden. 

Edit 2: Welche Hardware vorhanden?


----------



## PCIT (22. November 2017)

*AW: Oculus Rift Anfängerfragen*

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort, werde ich morgen gleich ausprobieren. 
Hardware: i5 5675C, GTX 1060 6G, 16GB RAM, Asus Z97E


----------



## Aveonik (23. November 2017)

*AW: Oculus Rift Anfängerfragen*

Hello,

Frage 1 - 3 hat ja N8 schon beantwortet. 
Zu 4. Bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob du meinst das die Rift wirklich soviele Ports belegt wie sie halt belegt, ja das tut sie.
Es liest sich aber als würden deine "übrigen" freien 3.0 Ports ebenfalls nichtmehr funktionieren? Das wäre ansich nicht normal.
Ich hab auf meinem Mainboard 6 Anschlüsse. Die Rift belegt ihre 3 Ports, die restlichen 3 werden sich von Maus,Tastatur,Soundbar,Controller und Lenkrad geteilt. Maus+Tastatur hängen an einem ganz billigen simplen 2.0 hub der halt noch wo rumgekugelt hat, dort steck ich zeitweise auch den controller an sollt ich noch irgendwo einen Port brauchen.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. November 2017)

*AW: Oculus Rift AnfÃ¤ngerfragen*

Die GTX1060 ist wahrscheinlich mit Project Cars etwas überfordert, probiere mal ein paar andere VR Anwendungen/Games ob der Effekt da auch auftritt.
Ich hab an der Rückseite leider  auch nur 6 USB-Ports, daher musste ich die internen Ports auchnoch rausführen mit so einem Adapter ,da mein Gehäuse nur USB 2.0 an der Front hat.
Ein Treiberupdate behebt eventuell das USB Problem, siehe My Asus Z97-A MB has 4 USB 3.0 port, but Rift keeps telling me it's USB2.0 : oculus


----------

